# Bows



## SDcanadaKILLER (Jan 3, 2009)

Hey i was wondering what do you guys shoot for bows cuz i am thinkin about buying a new one


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

I primarily shoot recurves...

Bob Lee Signature TD Hunter 58" 53#@28" (My primary bow; nothing fancy compared to my custom & semi-custom recurves, but man does it shoot!)

Kota Bowhunting Co. Prairie Swift 60" 55#@29" (Bocote, custom built for me by Tim Finley, you gotta see it to appreaciate how gorgeous it is!)

Chek Mate TD Hunter II 60" 52#@28" (Zebrawood/Shedua, striking appearance, fast bow, good shooter). Also have an extra set of 58# limbs for this bow.

When I fiddle around with compounds, which becomes less all the time:

Reflex Caribou 70/29" (dedicated finger bow shot barebow-fingers)

Reflex Buckskin or Reflex Xtreme (the rare times I shoot sights/release)


----------



## RedRattler (Jan 3, 2009)

You are on the right track, keep studying the forums and learn as much as you can about the different products bowhunting has to offer. There are some cutting edge technologies that will lead bowhunters in a "never look back" direction and there are also the old tried and true "always done it this way" systems that will never change. Having said that, it will probably come down to your budget. You will soon find out what the top quality brands are and as usual, you get what you pay for. For me personally, I work with a guy who has bow hunted for many years, so I put myself in his hands because I trust him. Then we went shopping. I used a "lay away plan" and payed a little every paycheck on my package. While I was paying I read alot. This is a great forum and there are others as well, just google "bowhunting forums". By the way I just got my first bow 2 weeks ago after making the decision to bowhunt last summer. Wish me luck and the same to you as we step out into a whole new way of hunting where all the thrills will be new.
Katera XL 62.5# 29"dl 
Spott Hogg real deal
Trophy Taker pronghorn
Easton Epic 400 29"
Tight Point Shuttle T-Lock 100gr
TRU Ball copperhead
Fuse carbon cx
Alpine soft loc 5 arrow quiver
Block 4x4 portable target
Plano bow case
You can figure out what all this gear is with a little study. RR


----------



## duck slayer02 (Aug 13, 2008)

Get out to a local pro shop and just shoot every bow you can possibly shoot. I shot almost every bow that my proshop had before I made my decision. I ended up with a Hoyt Katera 29" 70#. But there were many close seconds. So my advice is to just get out and shoot them all. A lot of bows can shoot really good in the eyes of one guy, but horrible in the eyes of another. So get out, shoot as many as you can, and make it fun while you're at it too. :thumb:

David


----------



## SDcanadaKILLER (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks guys. I have a rintec XL that is my first bow considering i am still a teen but i have been lookin a Bowtech Tribute at scheels for 500


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

I bought a Parker Buckhunter XP last year. Very nice bow. As others have said, try as many as you can, get the one that best fits you.

huntin1


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

3 words: Oneida Strike Eagle

Absolutely AMAZING bow! It's a little "old" but that's completely irrelevant. If you're looking for a high end bow go with a brand new Oneida. They're all pretty much amazing bows, imo. I think they've got a few in the $500-600 range if that's about what you're looking to spend.


----------



## BirdHunter5 (Jan 9, 2009)

I've been bow hunting for 2 years now and my bow is a parker compound bow its ok. the real brands are like browning, diamond, and what not. you dont have to have a great bow to get somthing.


----------



## Bowman2.0 (Feb 8, 2009)

I have used a PSE Stinger but I'm getting a new one, what do you think I should buy?


----------



## ics400 (Oct 12, 2007)

To all the new shooters out there, try as many bows as you can. Asking which bow to buy is a crap shoot. Everyone has their favorite, the one that fits them the best and they are able to shoot the best with. This is why so many others on this site have said to try as many as you can. The bow that fits you best will show up. It may a Mathews, Hoyt, Parker,Bowtech,PSE,Reflex, etc. All the major players produce a quality product. Have fun trying and learning.


----------



## honkerslayr (Dec 14, 2006)

I rock out the older Martin jaguar!!! :beer:


----------



## joshua.jeffreys (Jul 26, 2006)

I shoot a Mathews Switchback and the DXT, they are both great bows...


----------



## deerslayer80 (Mar 27, 2007)

deerslayer80 said:


> If I had the budget for a new on, my next bow purchase would be the Mathews DXT. It's light weight fast and super quiet.
> 
> Sights: Apex Gear Inferno or Nitrus
> Arrow Rest: QAD Ultra-Rest HD Pro Series "drop away"
> ...


----------



## Booster (Sep 8, 2003)

Mathews DXT all the way.


----------



## black mountainpc (Feb 11, 2009)

I shoot a reflex charger made by hoyt it is excelent bow for the price


----------



## Bernie P. (Sep 25, 2008)

Custom built Scorpion longbow and Martin Hunter recurve.


----------



## pat_est (Sep 5, 2008)

Here is my two bows 
Mathews Switchback XT----and---Mathews DXT (all Black)
Toxonics 5 pin----------------------Spot-Hogg Hunter Hogg-it7pin(Black) 
Trophy Taker Pronghorn----------Schaffer drop-away (Black)
Mathews Quiver--------------------Mathews T5 Quiver (Black)
Easton Axis 300--------------------Full Metal Jacket 340
Muzzy MX 3-------------------------Muzzy MX 3
Scotts little bitty Goose-----------Carter Quickie
SKB Bow case----------------------SKB Bow case

But check out Ebay or ArcheryTalk and Bisman classifieds for deals if you don't want to pay full price. Lots of good bow out their now. When I start i got the Switchback XT and liked it a lot so i'm going to stick with them.


----------

